# Arrest Zimmerman



## got10 (Mar 25, 2012)

Just imagine, if that was your kid walking with a bag of skittles in his hand.....


----------



## reptastic (Mar 26, 2012)

I 110% agree, this case just dosnt add up to me, I can't grasp he concept of why is zimmerman still a free man.. you can't persue someone, confront them, then kill them and claim self defense, I wouldn't care if it were 2 people of the same etnic background, wrong is wrong


----------

